# Raft Cover



## Yukon77

Does anyone know who makes a "raft cover". I've seen plenty for power boats and Zodiac type inflatables, but I don't recall ever seeing one made specifically for a large raft. Looking for something better than covering with a tarp - and properly fitted might even be used when transporting - properly strapped down.


----------



## cataraftgirl

Cascade Outfitters has raft covers on their website. They are pricey. Like $200-$300. I use a car cover that I got from Walmart. Cost $30-$40 depending on which one you buy. Fits very well. Protects the raft from UV. While it's not 100% waterproof, it helps keep the raft pretty free from leaves, dirt, and stuff. I don't know how it would work on the road though. Might be too loose and get torn up???


----------



## Yukon77

cataraftgirl said:


> Cascade Outfitters has raft covers on their website. They are pricey. Like $200-$300. I use a car cover that I got from Walmart. Cost $30-$40 depending on which one you buy. Fits very well. Protects the raft from UV. While it's not 100% waterproof, it helps keep the raft pretty free from leaves, dirt, and stuff. I don't know how it would work on the road though. Might be too loose and get torn up???


Thanks. I saw you mentioned that in another thread. I'm seeing more like $450 at CO for a large cover - but it is designed for travel. They do make car covers that are waterproof but they run $120 -$150.


----------



## Osseous

A lot of cheap car covers are paper- there are also Tyvek covers on Ebay that are a little longer lasting. They will fill with rain and tear after a while though- I'm back to a silver plastic tarp, but a dedicated cover is on my wish list. I think I saw some on the Tough River Stuff website?....

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## PhilipJFry

I use a 12 X 20 heavy duty tarp (went with a white one that I ordered on Amazon) ran some paracord through all the grommets, drape it over the boat, and cinch it tight. works great for a cover. I haven't tried traveling with it though. but if I already had the boat tied down, and then covered, I'm sure a couple straps over the tarp with it cinched up around the boat would work just fine.


----------



## yesimapirate

I'm sure you've already looked here, but there are many to choose from that would probably work. 

Boat Covers | Covers & Tops | Boat Deck & Covers | West Marine

Bart Water Sports Boat Covers


----------



## Gremlin

I use a Walmart $40 car cover on my 16' cat. The first one lasted about a year and a half until the nose cones poked through. I had a difficult time keeping it on and I think it repeatedly blowing off led to it ripping sooner. I bought another and found these clips Tarp Clips | Repair | Coghlan's work great to tie the corners down. It is on it's second season now and is holding up pretty well.


----------



## psu96

PhilipJFry said:


> I use a 12 X 20 heavy duty tarp (went with a white one that I ordered on Amazon) ran some paracord through all the grommets, drape it over the boat, and cinch it tight. works great for a cover. I haven't tried traveling with it though. but if I already had the boat tied down, and then covered, I'm sure a couple straps over the tarp with it cinched up around the boat would work just fine.



Do you leave the frame off? Just wondering as I tried this and the oar locks tear a hole in the tarp...


----------



## cataraftgirl

Mine is a Tyvek material. It fits the raft really well with the frame on. Kind of like a big fitted sheet with elastic around the edge. I run a couple straps loosely over the boat to keep it from flapping in the wind. I wouldn't use it in transit, as I think it wouldn't hold up very well. I mostly want the UV protection as my boat must sit outside on the trailer all season. It keeps most water, dirt, and leaves out. There were three levels/price points of covers at Walmart, and I bought the middle one.


----------



## elkhaven

I've used a tri-hull style boat cover on and off for years. got mine at a garage sale for $5 but you can get them at any marine store, cabela's, probably wally world too. The one I have is a light canvas feel, not paper nor tyvek and has held up great.

I had a custom cover made for my DB at a local canvas shop and it was awesome, fit like a glove and still looked new after 5 years (when I sold it). Another buddy had one made at the same shop for his raft, complete with zipper access so he could access the coolers and rowers bay with out taking it off. It was super nice but about $500...

I'd get a boat cover over a car cover my self and you can get them designed for trailering (with straps to tie to trailer), usually under $100...


----------



## Osprey

Saturn also makes a dedicated raft cover.* I didn’t want to pony up for the CO one a few years ago and the Saturn one was only about $100.** I’d say overall it’s good quality, thick material and has lasted several years so far.**** Only crappy thing was the bungee cord around the bottom which was nowhere near up to the task and failed quickly.* I just got tarp clips and bungees.

*

Since all I was really caring about is UV protection I just went ahead and cut holes for my oar towers.* I used to just loosen them and fold them in.* I also poked a few holes to let the rain water go through instead of collecting and making the whole cover sag.*

*

Overall it fit well, I got a bigger size and I can leave my fishing seats on my 14’er and it fits over everything.** The ripstop material has done its job even on the places where I put holes in.** My rig is out in a field so it gets hammered by weather, it works.**


----------



## yesimapirate

To follow Osprey, I didn't see the raft covers on Saturn's website, but did find them here.
Protective Boat Covers for inflatable boats by BoatsToGo.


----------



## wyosam

I ponied up for the whitewater designs one that CO sells- looks pretty stout, think it will last a while. I think I'll be able to transport with it on if needed, not sure as I haven't picked up the trailer yet. Really looking forward to making day trips easier without having inflate and rig/tear down and roll everytime.


----------



## Osprey

Now that you linked that I looked and I can’t find the one I have, maybe they don’t make it anymore.* This one was dedicated raft cover in 13-16’ sizes, so fitted on both ends.** I got mine from that Saturn dealer that was down in the Springs.* Maybe they aren’t there anymore either, several years ago.*

Having it on while transporting sounds good in theory and works ok for short distances, but once that wind gets in there it’s a lot of forces tugging on that thing.* I always pull it off, not worth possibly tearing it.** *If you had it on over your oarlocks that’s just an 80 mph wind pushing on those trying to poke through, I wouldn’t do it.**


----------



## yesimapirate

Osprey said:


> Now that you linked that I looked and I can’t find the one I have, maybe they don’t make it anymore.* This one was dedicated raft cover in 13-16’ sizes, so fitted on both ends.** I got mine from that Saturn dealer that was down in the Springs.* Maybe they aren’t there anymore either, several years ago.*


They're out of business. I bought their Aire Couch in the GOB Sale.


----------



## grumper13

I like the cheapo walmart car covers. All you need to protect the raft from is UV. I actually prefer a cover that doesn't hold water, so I don't have to worry about dumping it. I add a few tie down spots for the windy days and I put quart sized plastic containers (like drink containers), cut in half, over the oarlocks. I get about 3 seasons out of these cheap car covers.


----------



## BilloutWest

cataraftgirl said:


> Mine is a Tyvek material. ........


From the *Dupont Tyvek* web page.



> UV RESISTANCE
> Physical properties of Spunbonded Olefin are degraded with extended exposure to direct sunlight (ultraviolet rays), although at least one to three months of useful outdoor life can be expected in many applications. UV resistance can be improved with opaque coatings. Styles of Spunbonded Olefin containing UV inhibitors are available for applications requiring higher UV resistance.


(Spunbonded Olefin is Tyvek)

also:


> DUPONT™ TYVEK® COMMERCIALWRAP®
> 
> Commercial Building Wrap For Durability and Energy Efficiency





> An air and water barrier made to stand up to the rigors of commercial job sites, with high tear-strength, durability, and up to *nine months of UV resistance*.


----------



## BilloutWest

Don't treat this as fact.

I think one might want to buy two covers and double layer your boat.

Inside one becomes the outer on the next rotation.

There is the possibility that a degraded cover would allow enough UV *through* to be a problem before it tears.

Just a thought.

Two layers might help.


----------



## Andy H.

Just got this year's 10x20 tarp from the Great Satan of Retail for $25. It does double duty as a major shade structure with a few oars if needed. Whatever you get, put 12- or 16-oz steel cans over your oarlocks so they don't punch through. Held on with bungee cords on the corners and a 2' strap at the midpoints.

SYOTR,

-AH


----------



## Awalsten

Wet Dreams
www.wetdreamsriversupply.com/
Wet Dreams Sewing and River Supply NOW OPEN!!! 3780 N. Eagle Mountain Dr. Flagstaff, AZ 86004 928-864-7091. From south San Francisco Street drive ...

They make anything!


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## cataraftgirl

Here's a picture of mine. I should have said a tyvek like material, as I have no idea what it really is. It just reminds me of tyvek. One thing I like better about this cover over the tarp, is that water seems to evaporate quicker from it than the tarp. The tarp becomes a lake and stays a lake. The car cover is a lake for a little while, then evaporates. We had a horrendous dust storm several weeks ago. It made of huge mess of everything. The fine dust did blow through the car cover a bit. I shudder to think what the raft would have looked like with no cover.


----------



## yesimapirate

Awalsten said:


> Wet Dreams
> www.wetdreamsriversupply.com/
> Wet Dreams Sewing and River Supply NOW OPEN!!! 3780 N. Eagle Mountain Dr. Flagstaff, AZ 86004 928-864-7091. From south San Francisco Street drive ...
> They make anything!


We met the owner/operator on the Chama a couple years ago. His products looked good, and he was a very nice guy.


----------



## yesimapirate

In the raft specific covers, theBoatPeople have some. 
Raft Accessories


----------



## Whitewater Worthy Equip

We can make them too. Its already been said but they take a lot of material and a lot of time to make so that means they are not cheep. I make ours come down the tubes pretty far so when you tighten the draw string in the hem is secures it very well and you don't have to spend time messing with bungee cords. I would not recommend driving with the cover as I would be afraid that it would shred your beautiful new and expensive tarp. The material I use has a 5yr UV warranty but typically last significantly longer. Contact me directly as [email protected] if you have any question or I can help you with this or any other projects.


----------



## Jaxmedic

*Raft Covers*

I have a Whitewater Designs cover for my 15' Otter that easily covers the entire boat and frame - including the stern seat. 

By virtue of our situation, my boat lives outside - inflated and on a trailer - year round here in SW Montana.

This cover works very, very well. It has elastic through the edges to grip around the bottom of the boat. It also has loops at both ends that allow for cinching the cover to the boat. Excellent UV protection. 

I've been using it for 5 straight years, and it is still in excellent condition. Bought it from Cascade Outfitters. Couldn't be happier with it!! 

Downside: It was quite expensive - almost $400. On the other hand, if you have $6000-8000 invested in a boat... might be a worthwhile investment.

Not trying to sell anything..... I've just been happy with it.


----------



## Skikbum66

Tuff river stuff. Salida, Co. Always keep some spare loonies around to put on oarlocks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## watauga

it may not be what you are looking for, but l use a shade cloth tarp, if keeps harmful uv rays off but lets air flow freely. easily found for under $100, there are several companies who make custom shapes and sizes. they are pretty indestructible. l throw the raft on the trailer, gear in the raft then strap it all down with the tarp(got the heavier version, same material truckers use to secure loads on open trailers. happy hunting...


----------



## PhilipJFry

psu96 said:


> Do you leave the frame off? Just wondering as I tried this and the oar locks tear a hole in the tarp...


I have the NRS Oar mounts, I just loosen the nuts and fold them down against the tubes with a rag between the mount and the tube so it doesn't leave aluminum marks. but if you don't have removable oar mounts, you're probably stuck with those things tearing in to the tarp, you might be best to get a car canopy to park under.


----------

